
GraphQL at the REST-Aurant: A Tasty Introduction to GraphQL - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/graphql-at-the-rest-aurant-f4091054e82a
======
cdevs
Love the artwork and the work your putting into this. To be honest I'm in the
middle of a graphql debate right now because our ad-hoc burger/salad endpoint
said are how our API product are currently sold. Much like Burger King we
don't grab cheese from a burger and put it on fries for you. This loose system
does have its place but so do showing the customer a direct endpoint for
burger and salad and letting them know if they want two trips they will be
charged for burger and salad.

~~~
gr2m
I wouldn’t overthink it, it’s just a metaphor :)

I also don’t think that GraphQL will replace REST, the two work great side-by-
side

------
Shoothe
> A GraphQL API is usually just another REST endpoint, e.g. POST /graphql

I would call it an HTTP endpoint, not necessarily REST endpoint. GraphQL
reminds me SOAP in this regard (one URL that you POST your request to) but
GraphQL is more structured/constrained (just a limited set of requests,
queries, mutations, etc.).

